# Windows Root: Genutzte Ports und Traffic/Port feststellen



## Peacemaker2 (25. April 2005)

Ich suche nach einem bzw zwei Tools, mit denen ich auf einem Windows-Server zum einen feststellen kann, welche Ports von welchem Programm genutzt werden und welcher Traffic an welchem Port anfällt.
Hintergrund: Einige Spielehersteller dokumentieren ihre Server nicht optimal und es ist manchmal ziemlich schwierig, die Firewall des Servers passend zu konfigurieren.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. April 2005)

Vorausgesetzt der Server liefert entsprechende Informationen kannst Du mit nmap einen Version-Scan starten und anhand der Ausgaben sehen was hinter dem Port steckt.
Den Version-Scan startest Du mit nmap -sV host


----------



## Peacemaker2 (25. April 2005)

Ich suche eher einen Sniffer, der direkt auf dem Server laufen soll, hab da aber für Win bisher nichts gefunden, jedenfalls nichts bezahlbares.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. April 2005)

Ethereal ist kostenlos und kann 'ne ganze Menge.


----------

